# Sécurité poêle à granule



## Lys (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes .
Je voudrais installer un poêle a granuler et je me demande quelle sécurité  devant le poêle adapter si celui qui contourne le poêle ou celui qui s'incorpore devant la vitre Merci pour votre aide;
En  gironde on va encore mourir de chaud bon courages a  vous aussi
Bonne journée


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Il faut que tout le tour du poêle soit protégé, avec une barrière d'une hauteur de 80 cm minimum et "logiquement" 50 cm entre le poêle et la barrière.
Et que la barrière soit fixée au mur pour qu'elle ne puisse pas bouger.


----------



## Lys (12 Juillet 2022)

D'accord merci pour l'info
Bonne Journée


----------



## Ladrine 10 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Moi j'ai 2 barrières une qui fait tout le tour du poêle et attaché au mur
Mais comme c'est des barreaux je trouve ça encore dangereux un petit filou peut avoir l'idée de passer le bras a travers
Donc j'ai en plus un par feu grille devant la porte 
Ce qui chauffe le plus dans un poêle à granulés c'est la porte vitrée


----------



## Lys (12 Juillet 2022)

D'accord Ladrine 10 
On trouve un par feu  grille dans un leroy merlin  par exemple et barriere aussi


----------



## Ladrine 10 (12 Juillet 2022)

Oui moi c'était dans un brico Leclerc
Mais la barrière c'était dans un magasin spécialisé pour enfants
Mais ça remonte à longtemps maintenant tu a des sites en ligne du coup moins Cher ou même sur un site connue d'occasion


----------



## Pioupiou (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
J'ai mon poêle à pellet depuis 2011 ce qui m'a permis de faire de sacré économie de gaz entre parenthèse, j'ai installé  une barrière à barreau périphérique fixée au mur. 
Sur les côtés je suis à 15 cm du poêle mais les parois sont froide car il y une double peau . J'ai mis un thermomètre il y  moins de 28 degrés. 
Sur le devant le danger vient de la vitre qui est brûlante elle se trouve à  50cm de la barrière. 
Si il n'y a  pas de protection satisfaisante la puer demande une attestation de non utilisation durant l'accueil.


----------

